# Gluing solid wood panels



## RafeD (Dec 18, 2012)

I am currently working on a Jewlery Box and had some questions. I will be making the box out of Sapele with a bookmatched Birdseye Mapel panel for the top which will be held in a dado/groove. The bottom panel will be Sapele and secured the same way. The corners will be mitered with Wenge keys to help strengthen the joints. My question is should I glue in the bottom and top panels? The top and bottom panels for the box will be about 1/4 inch. I know that when making cabinet doors in the past I was advised to avoid gluing in solid wood panels to allow for movement but wasn't sure if this would be an issue on a smaller panel. I have made plenty of solid poplar boxes out of 1/4 stock that I have glued the panel in and haven't had any problem with wood movement but worried that I will with such a nicely finished project.

I appreciate any thoughts or help on this.

Rafe


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

If they are fully enclosed, no need to glue. Just let 'em float.

While there is not a lot of movement in a small box, it can't hurt to allow for it.

my .02


----------



## PeteMoss (Nov 24, 2008)

I would probably let them float, like Terry said.


----------



## RafeD (Dec 18, 2012)

Appreciate the help. I figured as much but thought I would check before I assembled my project.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I would also let them float.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DavidIN (Dec 15, 2012)

probably doesn't need much room for a small project, i do a 1/16th and never had a problem for boxes.


----------

